# Adventure game trailer music



## Simon Ravn (Feb 13, 2005)

Just finished this one-minute score for a trailer for a hopefully upcoming game I might work on. There are some obvious Elfman and Williams influences.

http://www.simonravn.com/media/HCA-Long.mp3


Sample rundown:

Violins+cellos - custom
Violas+basses - SI + VSL + QLSO
Flutes - custom + Westgate
Bassoon, clarinet, oboe etc - VSL + Westgate
Trumpets - custom
Horns - SI
Bones - SI+SAM
Tuba - SI
Percussion, celesta etc - True Strike
Harp - QLSO


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 13, 2005)

Very cool, Simon and indeed I hear the Elfman/Williams influences. Good job...

Cya,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 13, 2005)

Man those strings are to die for - great sound, excellent mix and nice composition Simon. I hope you get the gig!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Feb 13, 2005)

Excellent Simon, excellent. Nice orchestration and MIX!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 13, 2005)

Superb as always! Love the True Strike stuff. Wonderful Comp!
J


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 13, 2005)

From listening to the beginning of it i'd say this game is called "Edward potterhands". I liked it.


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 14, 2005)

This is just wonderful - the arrangement, orchestration, and mix.

-Peter


----------



## Andy B (Feb 15, 2005)

Great work Simon. I'll be amazed if you don't get the gig.

I'm curious about the woodwind octave runs about two thirds in. Are these phrases? - It's just that it's so difficult to achieve that gesture using multisamples.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic!

I'm quite happy to take a transplant of your talent at any time.
Would help if it came with the libraries too. :wink: 

I really get the Edward Potterhands as well.

Caleb


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2005)

Andy B said:


> Great work Simon. I'll be amazed if you don't get the gig.
> 
> I'm curious about the woodwind octave runs about two thirds in. Are these phrases? - It's just that it's so difficult to achieve that gesture using multisamples.
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy!

No, the octave runs are sampled like that. But some of the other stuff, including a run down, is multisampled staccatos.


----------



## Ed (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea Simon I really like this!. The mix is really realtisic to my ears as well.

If I want to be really nitpicky the trumpets sound a little strange at one point.  

Ed


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 15, 2005)

Simon, really nice writing!, but your sounds suck...


----------



## Ed (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG Simon, you are so goingto be banned to for that!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2005)

Simon after upgrading to GPO do you mind sending those custom samples of yours over to me? Hell i'd even give you 8 dollars for them! 8 dollars canadian though...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2005)

Choco - that's ok. I won't charge you more than the shipping costs though.


----------



## rJames (Feb 15, 2005)

Great job, Simon. Can I ask a question?

How do you block out a piece like this? Do you lay down some chords on piano or another instrument and then bit by bit fill in the orchestra and take away the piano track.

Or do you have melodic ideas that form the piece, section by section and then you harmonize? 

Or what? How do you create the foundation?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2005)

rJames - hard to say, but I don't do a piano score of it. And I usually don't play in any chords, I mostly choose which instrument is the next prominent in the next bars and do that first, then the rest. Usually I do the most "important" instrument, then maybe some brass chords, then the double basses if they are playing. It varies a lot how I do it and usually I am not really sure how I got from A to B when I am done with it.


----------



## rJames (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm just wondering how you build up your structure to keep everything sounding clean throughout.

Sounds like its all by ear, then? Put in one part and then just put in the rest of the parts until you're done? Do you finish a section before you go on? Or do you rough-in the whole piece?

Is there any point where things might be so complex that you have to go back and analyze where you are? Or is your ear good enough to keep everything clear?

Hope I'm not being a bother, just interested in your techniques.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe Simon first has to decide which Williams score will most likely fit the sound that he wants to achieve then he can pull out his signature scores and go from there! Throw in some random notes and voila! :D Awww I have to pay for shipping??? Hmmm starting to doubt if it's even worth it!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 15, 2005)

Ed said:


> OMG Simon, you are so goingto be banned to for that!! :twisted: :twisted:



Damm! I never get to ban anyone...:(


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 16, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> Craig - I know. I will be replacing everything in my template with GPO soon.



DANG! Somebody got Burnt! :lol:


----------



## handz (Feb 16, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> Simon Ravn said:
> 
> 
> > Craig - I know. I will be replacing everything in my template with GPO soon.



xixixixi 


BTW: Yes trumpets in one place sound a bit strange - at the fast phrase at 0:13-14....but who cares...it sounds great..


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 16, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> Craig - I know. I will be replacing everything in my template with GPO soon.



He he. Then you can set your sights on upgrading from GPO to a Proteus 2.

Great tune Simon. Hope it gets you the job.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2005)

handz said:


> evan gamble said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Ravn said:
> ...



Well I don't know. I don't really agree - I mean you can argue about the line, but it's the kind of stuff that Williams would do and have done


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2005)

rJames - yes it is by ear. I wish I was better at theory - would save me time and trial-and-error without a doubt. Not that much more I can really say, I just put in what I think will get the sound/feel I am looking for.


----------



## handz (Feb 16, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> Well I don't know. I don't really agree - I mean you can argue about the line, but it's the kind of stuff that Williams would do and have done



 I know that from Williams, but he usualy use live players so it sound a bit better This trumpet phrase sounds bit "synthy" to me....but this is the only one thing.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 16, 2005)

handz - well show me some samples that can do it better :wink: 

Of course an orchestral mockup will never sound 100% real.


----------



## handz (Feb 16, 2005)

Simon Ravn said:


> handz - well show me some samples that can do it better :wink:
> 
> Of course an orchestral mockup will never sound 100% real.



 of course and that is the problem


----------



## Ed (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes but Simon, we need something to complain about.
 
Ed


----------

